# applied to film schools?



## Lazyaznguy (Jan 3, 2004)

hey i was wondering which of you guys applied to film schools and which schools you applied to.

i applied to Chapman University early action with film production as my first choice and screenwriting as my second choice.  I hear from them on January 15, but i don't think i got in.  They didn't call me for a phone interview or request any of the stuff from my portfolio, so i'm guessing they didnt like my writing samples or essays (my grades and test score are pretty good).  Also at my interview my admissions counselor told me that for fall 2003 they had 800 applicants for 100 spots in film production so i guess they're pretty picky...

i've already applied to UCLA and UCSB and i also plan to apply to Loyola Marymount University.  Don't know much about LMU but i heard that they have a decent program and that it isn't too hard to get in.


----------



## Lazyaznguy (Jan 3, 2004)

hey i was wondering which of you guys applied to film schools and which schools you applied to.

i applied to Chapman University early action with film production as my first choice and screenwriting as my second choice.  I hear from them on January 15, but i don't think i got in.  They didn't call me for a phone interview or request any of the stuff from my portfolio, so i'm guessing they didnt like my writing samples or essays (my grades and test score are pretty good).  Also at my interview my admissions counselor told me that for fall 2003 they had 800 applicants for 100 spots in film production so i guess they're pretty picky...

i've already applied to UCLA and UCSB and i also plan to apply to Loyola Marymount University.  Don't know much about LMU but i heard that they have a decent program and that it isn't too hard to get in.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 3, 2004)

I applied to NYU early Decision and got in.


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 3, 2004)

try NYU, they accept 25%


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm applying to Chapman, USC, Emerson, CSULB, LMU, NYU, and maybe UCLA.

_________________________


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 4, 2004)

Yea...  Emerson is pretty good and pretty easy to get into.  I applied and got in without a problem.  You should apply as a safe school.


----------



## jarmusawa (Jan 4, 2004)

i applied to florida state film, savanah college of art and design, and north carolina school of arts.  the only school ive heard back from is ncsa.  i have an interview with them in a few months.  anyone know if they grant everyone that applies interviews?  if not what percentage do they ask back for the interview process? ( help me out guys, im in the need for bragging rights  )

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 4, 2004)

A friend of mine is at NC and I believe everyone gets the interview...in fact, it is by far the most important aspect . If you rule the interview, you are most likely accepted...I don't want to scare you By the way, I hear more and more good things about that school


----------



## jarmusawa (Jan 4, 2004)

damn!  oh well im not too worried, although i have heard that it is three on one, so that may be a little intimidating.  from what i heard going to ncsa gains you a lot of experience.  they help you develop skill and personal style instead of just telling you what to do.  and in-state tuition would make it a whole lot more affordable for me.   

...i really wanted to brag about something...guess ill have to wait a few months.. 

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2004)

goto NYFA, they have a 100% acceptance rate


----------



## plastpenguin (Jan 4, 2004)

I got accepted to UW-Milwaukee....but its just artsy film....so that is last resort
Applied: UNC-Wilmington....they are affiliated directly with Screen Gems Studios, Savannah College of Art and Design...just fininshing up my portfolio DVD (good idea or bad?  I want to sow them i  can do DVD's....or should i just send a VHS?).  And i think im applying to emerson...as long as its not too late (checking that now).  I want to make movies and stay at one college, cause i hate the idea of transfering.

You're beautiful, just touch it.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 5, 2004)

being able to make dvds is not going to impress anyone.


----------



## kubrick77 (Jan 5, 2004)

just  applied to the American Film Institute (AFI) in Los Angeles toward both a Cinematography and Directing concentration.

hope to hear from them in the coming months.  

this will be my second time applying to the school.

it is my only choice for Grad Film school and one of my options after graduating from the Academy of Art College.

-----------
Alejandro Lalinde
grey.street.films

"A film is - or should be - more like music than like fiction. It should be a progression of moods and feelings. The theme, what's behind the emotion, the meaning, all that comes later."
-Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999)


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Drew Johnton:
being able to make dvds is not going to impress anyone.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This is true. If you're looking to impress, put good content on the DVD; unless, of course, you think you'd be impressed by a sack of horse feces in a solid 3,000 carat gold case laced with silk ribbons and rose petals.

_________________________


----------



## crazygopher (Jan 5, 2004)

I applied to USC, Chapman, FSU & U of Iowa

I got into Iowa, I got into FSU (but i dont hear about the film school for a few more months), I think I got into Chapman..because on the financial aid/scholarship estimator they gave me a full ride (about 23,000 in scholarships & grants + financial aid)...and how would they offer me a full ride if I got accepted, then not accept me? USC I don't hear about til April. What a pain!


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 5, 2004)

kubrikc, tell me a little more about AFI please.


That is one of the only things I consider after NYU

Do they look for grades? Portfolio? interview?

How is the school? everything


----------



## alex c (Jan 5, 2004)

*Kubrick-*

while your at it answering hoeks question, i got one for ya.

you showed us a montage you made of kubricks films. I was wondering if you still had the link to that.  Im making something similar and i need some inspiration.

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## Lazyaznguy (Jan 5, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by crazygopher:
I applied to USC, Chapman, FSU & U of Iowa

I got into Iowa, I got into FSU (but i dont hear about the film school for a few more months), I think I got into Chapman..because on the financial aid/scholarship estimator they gave me a full ride (about 23,000 in scholarships & grants + financial aid)...and how would they offer me a full ride if I got accepted, then not accept me? USC I don't hear about til April. What a pain!<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm guessing that you applied Early Action.
Did you by any chance get a call about a phone interview?  Or a request for any of the materials in your portfolio?  I'm kind of worried because I didn't get either.  I can't wait till January 15... 10 more days!  On my Student Aid Estimator it says that I should expect about $25,000 in gift aid but I don't think that necesarily means that I got accepted.. since it's an estimate.

For anyone who's seen it, how are the campuses at USC, NYU, Chapman, and LMU?  I recently visited UC San Diego and I have to say that it's the most beautiful campus I've ever seen.  Besides having an awesome location (La Jolla, which is a VERY nice town that is right by the beach) the buildings, dorms, and student apartments are really nice and modern.  I've visited Chapman and it doesn't look like the greatest campus (the location kind of sucks) but the Film Building isn't too bad and I'm hoping that the dorms are at least nice.  Don't know much about USC, NYU, or LMU but I heard the campuses aren't too horrible.


----------



## plastpenguin (Jan 5, 2004)

has anyone been to brooks institute?  Im thinking of applying.......and how is NC school of the arts?

You're beautiful, just touch it.


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 5, 2004)

NYU does not have a real campus...the university is in greenwhich village (coolest place ever in NY, full of artists)...the dorms are all over the place (however, the freshman dorms are very close to tisch school of the arts)

most dorms are gorgeous but expensive


USC? nice campus, horrible area. The apartments however are really cool


----------



## Lazyaznguy (Jan 3, 2004)

hey i was wondering which of you guys applied to film schools and which schools you applied to.

i applied to Chapman University early action with film production as my first choice and screenwriting as my second choice.  I hear from them on January 15, but i don't think i got in.  They didn't call me for a phone interview or request any of the stuff from my portfolio, so i'm guessing they didnt like my writing samples or essays (my grades and test score are pretty good).  Also at my interview my admissions counselor told me that for fall 2003 they had 800 applicants for 100 spots in film production so i guess they're pretty picky...

i've already applied to UCLA and UCSB and i also plan to apply to Loyola Marymount University.  Don't know much about LMU but i heard that they have a decent program and that it isn't too hard to get in.


----------



## alex c (Jan 6, 2004)

USC-

I went there on a college visit this past summer.  The campus is really nice, and really big.  The film department is amazing, and some building are named after Lucas (who funds the school, along with speilberge, even though he didnt attend the school).  The only downer is that the campus is completely surrounded by an LA ghetto. A lot of the questions that popped up from other people where about the urban area around the school =0

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## kubrick77 (Jan 6, 2004)

it was on Zomp Film.com but they took it off.  anyway, good luck and just watch the master's work, you'll be inspired.

-----------
Alejandro Lalinde
grey.street.films

"A film is - or should be - more like music than like fiction. It should be a progression of moods and feelings. The theme, what's behind the emotion, the meaning, all that comes later."
-Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999)


----------



## alex c (Jan 7, 2004)

oh well, thanks anyways.  Heck, if you get a chance send it on this site.  I'm sure it will get some good reviews.

thanks anyways.

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been to many colleges and saw Many different campuses but the best campus i EVER saw BY FAR!!!   was the University of Miami.

What a beautiful school

I really was impressed by their film program as well.  They have more internships than they have students.

It was a probably my 2nd choice, close with Emerson.  Actually, probably above Emerson.


----------



## crazygopher (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, lazyaznguy, how are u sposeda hear from Chapman? U said on the 15th? It's the 15th and I DID get mail from them, but it was to tell me that they got all the parts from my application. And I didn't get any email from them...Know anything more about it?


----------



## Lazyaznguy (Jan 15, 2004)

I got a letter from Chapman today.  It was a thin envelope, so I thought that I had been rejected.

Turns out I was wrong.

The first line of my letter was:
Congratulations!  Your application for admission to Chapman University's School of Film and Television has advanced to Finalist status.

It says in the letter that they will be calling me in a few days for a phone interview, and they also requested that I send in something from my creative portfolio (preferably a piece of creative writing) by February 1.  So I'm guessing this means that I won't really find out whether I'm accepted until March or so. 

When I talked to the admissions office people a couple of weeks ago, they told me that they begin sending out letters on January 15.  Key word: begin.  So they basically start sending out letters on the 15th and keep sending them out everyday until they're done.  I think that you'll most likely hear from them sometime at the beginning of next week, so don't worry.

Man i'm excited.  Time to go work on my creative writing piece!


----------



## crazygopher (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats! That sorta sux though....because I thought that I'd have Chapman figured out by this month. I also applied to USC & FSU, and I won't know about my final acceptance from them until April & MAY!!!! How can they DO that? I've got to be accepting admittance to a school by then! So I was hoping that Chapman wouldn't be that way too...especially since we applied early action. Aw well. That leaves only 1 school that I know for sure I can go to, and that's the University of Iowa. It's gonna be a long 4 months waiting for this ****.


----------

